# those who use Honest Kitchen..



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

..would love to hear your thoughts, experiences please! SInce Natura is selling out and I use EVO and Innova, had to look for something else and found Honest Kitchen
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/knowledge/comparing-our-foods/

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I use it as a back up food to Raw, like if I forget to take something out of the freezer. I also use it when I travel for long periods of time. That way I can get meat at a grocery store, but still have meals if I don't get to one. 

I also love using it when bringing puppies up on raw. Gives me a bit more peace of mind that they are getting what they need. 

I don't think I would use it all the time since it is a soft, mushy food that promotes buildup on the teeth. Even with RMB's it creates plaque. 

I use Force and Thrive. I have a dog here that does better with some grains in her food...so she gets the Thrive with the quinoa (keen-wah) in it. (I hope that is the right name, I get the 4 mixed up) LOL


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I occasionally use THK Embark (grain free, turkey based). I use it sometimes as just an addition to my dogs' raw diet & sometimes as a meal if I forget to thaw food for a meal. That is the only variety that I have chosen to use. I have used it for about 3-4 years & I can buy is locally. My dogs have no issues with the consistancy, as I have heard that some dogs do.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Jones said:


> I occasionally use THK Embark (grain free, turkey based). I use it sometimes as just an addition to my dogs' raw diet & sometimes as a meal if I forget to thaw food for a meal. That is the only variety that I have chosen to use. I have used it for about 3-4 years & I can buy is locally. My dogs have no issues with the consistancy, as I have heard that some dogs do.


I keep Embark and Force on hand. Same reasons (and travel).

I started the dog on it at home so I could make it thin and pour it over the RMBs and they'd become accustomed to the texture before we were on the road with it.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm going to gather it has the consistency of oatmeal when rehydrated? How does it smell?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I'm going to gather it has the consistency of oatmeal when rehydrated? How does it smell?


Yeah, kinda. Or thick stew.

You can make it thin to pour over RMBs at first.

I think it smells good. My dogs drool when it's rehydrating.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You can make it thin to pour over RMBs at first.


I do this when I feed antelope.....covers the smell of the antelope enough so the dogs will actually eat it....otherwise, antelope is beneath ALL of them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've mostly used Preference (the veggie mix) and it has a smell of fresh hay (which makes sense as the first ingredient is alfalfa).


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I think you could find better things to feed for the $$$. Like was said good to travel with but to much $ for what you get. If your looking for grain free there are other choices out there. Core , Blue Buffollo, Artimas. Are just a few I can think of.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I have used Birkdale Pet mix. I added my own meat but they also have some that has meat added. It is more economical than Honest Kitchen and has excellent ingredients. I do not know if you know Mohawk John but his Malinois is on one of the bags of dog food. The food really made my dog look good and he liked it a lot. I tried ground turkey but found it kept the dog thinner. I ended up using ground beef and had better result for keeping weight on him. I would just adjust the fat content of the meat to add more calories. 

Birkdale Pet Mix:

http://www.helpyourdog.net/pages/PetMix-Homemade-Dog-Food-Recipe.html


I would use it more but do not have a place to store it. I need another freezer and refrigerator. With a family, I do not have a lot of room in the refrigerator to store dog food.


----------



## Chris Noxwell (Feb 26, 2010)

I use Natural Balance Sweet Potato when I don't have raw on hand. It is grain free and they really seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

chad paquin said:


> I think you could find better things to feed for the $$$. Like was said good to travel with but to much $ for what you get. If your looking for grain free there are other choices out there. Core , Blue Buffollo, Artimas. Are just a few I can think of.


That's probably true...I was using it as a veggie mix when I fed predominantly raw and I'm sure if I made up my own veggie mix, it'd probably be much cheaper.


----------

